# Literary works that feature classical music or have a classical music structure



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, being a former English major, I thought that it would be cool to share this...

to start off...

Nabakov's classic work Lolita...

definitely structured as a fugue in my view. 

Any novels, plays, poems that have classical music in its core or theme?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Richard Powers' The Gold Bug Variations makes use of Bach (and Poe, who wrote The Gold Bug). 

It's first and last chapters are named Aria, with 30 chapters in between. Still, I wouldn't Gondo far as to say it has a Classical music structure.

I haven't read Lolita in a while and am wondering how it is a fugue.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Okay, being a former English major, I thought that it would be cool to share this...
> 
> to start off...
> 
> ...


First I am compelled to ask what you know of fugue, that it is _a process / procedure,_ and once satisfied your perception of 'what it is' is not much off from the actuality, would then ask you to elucidate how, structurally, a novel could begin to proximate that particular contrapuntal process of the inter-relatedness and simultaneous activity of several independent voices making a whole, at least in the same sort of linear time in which a fugue proceeds, unfolds.

Personally, I think you've whipped up some vague conceit based upon something not very much around a fugue.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony Burgess's "Napoleon Symphony" was ostensibly structured to be analogous to Beethoven's "Eroica."

Mann's novella "Tonio Kroeger" had hidden musical structures in it. (His "Doktor Faustus" was a political allegory that was based on the life of a composer).

Rolland's "Jean Christoff" contains philosophical musical substance.

Huxley's "Point Counterpoint," Proust's "Swann's Way," and Joyce's "Ulysses" all have musical content of one sort or another.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Doktor Faustus by Thomas Mann.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Doktor Faustus by Thomas Mann.


What is that quote? "Whenever a writer puts two word together about music, at least one of them will be wrong?"

...as a comment on Mann's _Faustus_, that quote is close enough for government work, anyway.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

w / music as a strong part of the story, and its title a reference to the content, Mann's short story, _Blood of the Walsungs._


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

"The Kreutzer Sonata", Tolstoy.

Many books etc. do reference classical music; it's just a question of how important they are to the story. I remember finding Percy Jackson, of all things, to mention Mozart's lovely "little" A Major Piano Concerto (No. 12, K. 414).


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Try this one on for size - RAWR


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Roth's _The Human Stain_ mentions several works, and even has a passage about Yefim Bronfman.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I remember Milan Kundera's _The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ kept making references to Beethoven's 16th String Quartet and Beethoven's notation in the score "must it be?" and "It must be!" comparing the philosophy of two characters who interpret every event as being heavy with meaning while the other two are light(as opposed to heavy) and take things as they come or make decisions on a whim.

When Sophie breaks down from post traumatic stress in Sophie's Choice, the memory of Mozart's K. 364 helps her dissociate from the emotional and psychological distress. There's the second movement of Mozart's last piano concerto k.595 playing on the turntable before she commits suicide: "I had never listened to it without thinking of of children playing in the dusk, calling out in far piping voices while the shadows of nightfall swooped down across some green and tranquil lawn."

There's also Hannibal Lecter requesting Gould's recording of Bach's Goldberg variations for the night that he makes his big escape. And in the film The Red Dragon which is from the same series, he decides to eat the flutist after a botched performance of the Scherzo from Mendelssohn's incidental music to _A Midsummer Night's Dream_.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone know if 50 Shades of Grey features anything with classical music? Never read it...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Haruki Murakami's _Kafka on the Shore_ strongly features classical music, especially Beethoven's Archduke Trio. Murakami's works often reference classical music.



albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know if 50 Shades of Grey features anything with classical music? Never read it...


I sure hope not!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

GGluek said:


> Anthony Burgess's "Napoleon Symphony" was ostensibly structured to be analogous to Beethoven's "Eroica."


He also prose-ified Mozart's 40th in _Mozart and the Wolf Gang_.

He composed as well, although I've never heard anything of his that I particularly desired to hear again TBH.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know if 50 Shades of Grey features anything with classical music? Never read it...


http://fiftyshadesofgrey.wikia.com/wiki/Classical_Music_in_Fifty_Shades


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Murakami's works often reference classical music


_Sputnik Sweetheart_: Mozart's "Das Veilchen" 
_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_: Rossini's _The Thieving Magpie_
_1Q84_: Janáček's Sinfonietta
_Colourless Tsukuru Tazaki_: Liszt's _Années de Pèlerinage_ (in the title)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ahammel said:


> _Sputnik Sweetheart_: Mozart's "Das Veilchen"
> _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_: Rossini's _The Thieving Magpie_
> _1Q84_: Janáček's Sinfonietta
> _Colourless Tsukuru Tazaki_: Liszt's _Années de Pèlerinage_ (in the title)


Wow that's some pretty awesome allusions


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GGluek said:


> Huxley's "Point Counterpoint," Proust's "Swann's Way," and Joyce's "Ulysses" all have musical content of one sort or another.


The very idea of "stream of consciousness" writing took inspiration from the musical form of Wagner's operas, in which the orchestral fabric, woven of dramatically significant motifs in constant metamorphosis, sustains a narrative of the internal psychological processes of his dramatic personages. Both Virginia Woolf and James Joyce were fascinated by Wagner's technique and sought a literary analogue to it. Joyce's novels contain many allusions to Wagner as well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> First I am compelled to ask what you know of fugue, that it is _a process / procedure,_ and once satisfied your perception of 'what it is' is not much off from the actuality, would then ask you to elucidate how, structurally, a novel could begin to proximate that particular contrapuntal process of the inter-relatedness and simultaneous activity of several independent voices making a whole, at least in the same sort of linear time in which a fugue proceeds, unfolds.
> 
> Personally, I think you've whipped up some vague conceit based upon something not very much around a fugue.


Fugue- a contrapuntal composition in which a short melody or phrase (the subject) is introduced by one part and successively taken up by others and developed by interweaving the parts.

Nabakov uses visual motifs in the beginning and then adds complexity over the course of Lolita.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

_An Equal Music_ by Vikram Seth, a story about a member of quartet and his love for music and a pianist. I liked it, though at the time, I was not familiar with the music referenced in it.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I opened a thread on the most recent one:
http://www.talkclassical.com/35114-orfeo-novel.html
It's really an amazing book.

Then I'd add _The Glass Bead Game_ by Hermann Hesse which somehow reminds the Musikalisches Würfelspiel, the musical dice game in vogue in Europe in the 18th century.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also I would probably propose that the screenplay for A Late Quartet would be worthy of consideration here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Late_Quartet

Not based off a novel or play however.

Also some poetry by T.S. Eliot have classical music allusions.

http://connection.ebscohost.com/c/essays/15989734/t-s-eliot-classical-music-scene-paris-1910-1911

"Music heard so deeply / That is not heard at all, but you are / The music / While the music lasts."
Read more at http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/quotes-about-classical-music/t-s-eliot/#z0rD3baGB9IZRi2t.99


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

_The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov has a character named _Berlioz_ .... doesn't say or do much except get killed at the opening of the book, but the circumstances of his death create an _idee fixee_ (hahaha!) for the story


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some other well-known examples from 20th-Century art:

*Paul Celan* - _Todesfuge_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todesfuge
( but:"_Although the work is titled a fugue, there is no literal manner of reproducing the musical form of fugue in words; the title must therefore be taken as a metaphor, the phrases and rhythms of the work parallelling the introduction and repetition of musical themes.[17] Rhythm is a strong element of the work, which in its Romanian and German typescript versions was called Death Tango;[18] the poem is structured to give a strong impression of dactyl and trochee rhythms.[19] These are brought out in the poet's own reading of the work, which also varies speed, becoming faster at moments of tension and slowing dramatically for the final lines_.")

*Kurt Schwitters*: _Ur-Sonate_
http://www.jaapblonk.com/Texts/ursonatewords.html
http://members.peak.org/~dadaist/English/Graphics/ursonate.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Schwitters


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I remember fictional classical music in a science fiction novel (possibly Asimov's _The gods themselves_), where someone listens to a Bernstein symphony (#8 or so) named _Ruth_. Quite lin line with the three he did write, which are all named (Jeremiah, The Age of Anxiety, Kaddish). Of course Bernstein was still alive and well at the time the novel was written.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> I remember fictional classical music in a science fiction novel (possibly Asimov's _The gods themselves_), where someone listens to a Bernstein symphony (#8 or so) named _Ruth_. Quite lin line with the three he did write, which are all named (Jeremiah, The Age of Anxiety, Kaddish). Of course Bernstein was still alive and well at the time the novel was written.


Sounds like Asimov, but I don't think it was _The Gods Themselves_.

More sci fi:

In Kim Stanley Robinson's _40 Signs of Rain_ a character who is experiencing a mental breakdown compulsively vacuums his apartment while listening to the _Große Fuge_ and the _Hammerklavier_ at full blast at the same time (presumably there were no Schnitke records available).

The title of Iain M. Banks _The Hydrogen Sonata_ refers to a fictional composition that is unplayably difficult.

Handel makes a cameo appearance in Neal Stephenson's _The System of the World_.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know if 50 Shades of Grey features anything with classical music? Never read it...


I thought you were asking about literature. Mommy porn fan fiction doesn't seem to rise to that level.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure I would say the work "featured" this, but Der Schwarm by Frank Schätzing has one of the protagonists playing Mozart's 5th piano sonata in G. I thought it was unusual that the author would choose one of the lesser known sonati by Mozart; usually authors (who are probably unfamiliar with much classical music, or expect their audience to be) select works that are the best known examples by the respective composers.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

One of Stencil's paranoid and detail-obsessed stories in Thomas Pynchon's _V._ is set in Paris, 1913, and centres around a new ballet with music by a Russian expatriate called Porcépic, which is analogous to _The Rite of Spring_ down to the riot at the première and the critical response in the next day's newspapers. In _V._'s present day (1956) members of the Whole Sick Crew enjoy listening to Schoenberg's string quartets at their frequent debauched parties.

Another Pynchon novel, _Gravity's Rainbow_, contains an episode with an (as I recall) almost nonsensical discussion of Beethoven, the death of Webern, and 12-tone technique.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

DrMike said:


> I thought you were asking about literature. Mommy porn fan fiction doesn't seem to rise to that level.


And Stockhausen is just NOISE! These attempts to circumscribe the arts never get old do they.

Romain Rolland wrote a novel sequence in 10 books about a composer: _Jean-Christophe_ helped win him the nobel prize.
D. H. Lawrence depicted real life composer Peter Warlock AKA Philip Heseltine unfavourably as Halliday in _Women in Love_ and Warlock tried to sue him.
Lots of novels have opera singers or scenes in, one notable book is Anne Rice's _Cry to Heaven_ about a castrato.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey and Maturin were keen musicians, violin and cello respectively.

A classic quote (found online):


> ...and as they felt their way through the difficult sonata time after time they made the night so hideous that Killick's indignation broke out at last and he said to the Captain's cook, 'There they go again, tweedly-deedly, tweedly-deedly, belly-aching the whole bleeding night, and the toasted cheese seizing on to their plates like goddam glue, which I dursen't go in to fetch them; and never an honest tune from beginning to end.'


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know if 50 Shades of Grey features anything with classical music? Never read it...


Ask the Tallis Scholars: http://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/jul/16/fifty-shades-of-grey-tallis


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey and Maturin were keen musicians, violin and cello respectively.


There's also quite a wonderful passage, which I wish I could find, where Jack acquires a lot if JS Bach's sheet music from one of the younger Bachs ("Which Bach?" "London Bach"), and is strangely affected and disturbed by the D minor partita.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> _The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov has a character named _Berlioz_ .... doesn't say or do much except get killed at the opening of the book, but the circumstances of his death create an _idee fixee_ (hahaha!) for the story


I was always wondering what Bulgakov wanted to say with that, hehe.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned _A Clockwork Orange_?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

............. and there´s Sherlock Holmes, of course.
10 facts on the subject:

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/sherlock-holmes-musical-facts/


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Another SF: Fred Hoyle's "October the First is Too Late."


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot Efriede Jelinek's novel The Piano Teacher!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I thought you were asking about literature. Mommy porn fan fiction doesn't seem to rise to that level.


Some people in circles here think it is literature


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Some people in circles here think it is literature


Yeah, well, some people think that comic books are literature. Doesn't make it so. I have read some brief excerpts from the not so salacious parts. The writing makes Dan Brown look like a Nobel laureate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

quack said:


> And Stockhausen is just NOISE! These attempts to circumscribe the arts never get old do they.
> 
> Romain Rolland wrote a novel sequence in 10 books about a composer: _Jean-Christophe_ helped win him the nobel prize.
> D. H. Lawrence depicted real life composer Peter Warlock AKA Philip Heseltine unfavourably as Halliday in _Women in Love_ and Warlock tried to sue him.
> Lots of novels have opera singers or scenes in, one notable book is Anne Rice's _Cry to Heaven_ about a castrato.


No, seriously. It is fan fiction. It started as fan fiction on a "Twilight" discussion board, and the author of "Twilight" asked her to take it elsewhere, so she did. Go look it up. I am not pretending to be any kind of arbiter of what is and isn't literature - but surely some things are pretty obvious.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I can't believe I forgot Efriede Jelinek's novel The Piano Teacher!


Here is a lovely cover of one of my favorite novels:









And the author is a Nobel Prize winner.  One of my fav authors.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Yeah, well, some people think that comic books are literature.


The editors of _Time_ magazine, for instance, who put _Watchmen_ on their list of the 100 best novels of the 20th century.

Edit: sorry, of all time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ahammel said:


> The editors of _Time_ magazine, for instance, who put _Watchmen_ on their list of the 100 best novels of the 20th century.
> 
> Edit: sorry, of all time.


Which is why Watchmen is considered a graphic novel which is extended from a comic book.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Which is why Watchmen is considered a graphic novel which is extended from a comic book.


Garbage, there's no difference. Alan Moore calls it a comic.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ahammel said:


> Garbage, there's no difference. Alan Moore calls it a comic.


http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/01/07/difference-between-comic-books-and-graphic-novels/


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Another Pynchon novel, _Gravity's Rainbow_, contains an episode with an (as I recall) almost nonsensical discussion of Beethoven, the death of Webern, and 12-tone technique.


Also, a composer named Gustav, plays second violin at some party, if I recall. Also a heavy doper.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Anthony Burgess was a big fan of classical music and references it frequently in his work (although it often has no particular significance).

I've read previously that Philip K Dick was a big music fan although I've read very little of him. This link may be of interest:

http://www.openculture.com/2014/05/philip-k-dicks-favorite-classical-music.html

Ironically, Nabokov, who started this thread, took very little enjoyment in music according to his wonderful memoir Speak, Memory


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course 1Q84 does something with Janacek's Sinfonia. 

(Sorry if that's already been mentioned, I skimmed quickly.)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, crap, I just realized what post I've been destined to write for this thread. Please regard everything I've posted before as a waste that any old fool might've mentioned, and see this:

Amos Oz's _A Tale of Love and Darkness_ is one of my favorite books. Autobiographical but superlatively literary in the best way. I won't even try to sell it beyond that: look it up if you want. If you do, and you can read at all well, you'll thank me; and if not, you'll find other things to do. Anyway, throughout that book the characters, Jews from Eastern Europe living in mid-20th-century Jerusalem, listen to the music of the European tradition constantly. It was this book that made me want to hear the historical recordings - the things they might've heard in the 1950s or 1960s.

Also, Steinbeck's _Cannery Row_, a sweet little sentimental delight that bears its pretensions with ease, has a character who listens to classical music. Several works are mentioned, but I remember Monteverdi's madrigals (it doesn't say which one) because that record gets broken and the character remembers hearing Petrarch lament for Laura in a passage no less sweet than the rest of the book.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

dgee said:


> Ironically, Nabokov, who started this thread, took very little enjoyment in music according to his wonderful memoir Speak, Memory


Yeah, he was probably completely tone-deaf, based on the descriptions he gives.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Ian McEwan-The Children Act, just finished reading this novel(la?) and music is the main interest of the leading character in the novel, a female judge who is a keen pianist-McEwan often refers to music (his previous novel Sweet tooth revealed an impressive knowledge of early 70's London 'pub rock') and in this case there is some impressive consideration of Mahler and Berlioz........and Keith Jarrett's first ECM album Facing You has a central part in the book!

I know this is not directly related to the OP but James Ellroy when guest on Desert Island discs chose all Beethoven and Bruckner!!!!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> Ian McEwan-The Children Act, just finished reading this novel(la?)…


Oh, thanks for reminding me, Jim: McEwen's _Amsterdam_ is about a composer at work on one really important commission for the whole novel. Mostly quite intelligent writing on music and composition.

Kazuo Ishiguro's _The Unconsoled_ is, in what might just be my idiosyncratic interpretation, the nightmare of a concert pianist eternally in search of a practice room.

Throughout William Gaddis's masterpiece, _The Recognitions_, an unassuming organist named Stanley is working on an organ symphony, while being abused, condescended too, pitied and reviled by his compatriots. Turns out it is a great success which brings down the house at its premier. Stanley is a relatively minor character.

Tolkien's _Silmarillion_ contains a wholly musical creation myth.

Prog rock from the Canterbury school, including that of Henry Cow, figures prominently in Jonathan Coe's The Rotter's Club.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

science said:


> Oh, crap, I just realized what post I've been destined to write for this thread. Please regard everything I've posted before as a waste that any old fool might've mentioned, and see this:
> 
> Amos Oz's _A Tale of Love and Darkness_ is one of my favorite books. Autobiographical but superlatively literary in the best way. I won't even try to sell it beyond that: look it up if you want. If you do, and you can read at all well, you'll thank me; and if not, you'll find other things to do. Anyway, throughout that book the characters, Jews from Eastern Europe living in mid-20th-century Jerusalem, listen to the music of the European tradition constantly. It was this book that made me want to hear the historical recordings - the things they might've heard in the 1950s or 1960s.
> 
> Also, Steinbeck's _Cannery Row_, a sweet little sentimental delight that bears its pretensions with ease, has a character who listens to classical music. Several works are mentioned, but I remember Monteverdi's madrigals (it doesn't say which one) because that record gets broken and the character remembers hearing Petrarch lament for Laura in a passage no less sweet than the rest of the book.


Thanks science-had forgotten that I had come into possession of Amos Oz book you mention s having read your post last night I went in search of my copy and immediately started to read-I can do nothing but lend support to your observations although what is also impressive is the humour-one problem-had put today to ne side to get on with some work-will have to leave the house to get away from Oz if anything is to get done!

Cheers again!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

jim prideaux said:


> Thanks science-had forgotten that I had come into possession of Amos Oz book you mention s having read your post last night I went in search of my copy and immediately started to read-I can do nothing but lend support to your observations although what is also impressive is the humour-one problem-had put today to ne side to get on with some work-will have to leave the house to get away from Oz if anything is to get done!
> 
> Cheers again!


Enjoy it, man. You won't find many works of such beautiful pain. I love the passages about his grandmother bathing him, or his uncle's rants about defeating the obscurantists, or any time his family walks through Jerusalem. Amos Oz owes his translator a very nice bottle of whisky.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a nice Italian novel called "Canone inverso", by Paolo Maurensing.
It's about an old violin and the story of its Hungarian owner in Vienna, with the background of WWII.
I have no idea if an English edition exists though.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

May have been mentioned already, but Tolstoy wrote a short story featuring Beethoven's "Kreutzer" violin sonata, and Janacek wrote a string quartet "about" (scare quotes required due to recent events, also I'm at a Mexican restaurant whose speakers are projecting a George Michael song muzacked up with a panpipe and that is making me insecure) Tolstoy's story!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the Kreutzer sonata (piece of music) does not appear in _The Kreutzer Sonata_ (novel). The latter just take some cues from the mood of the former.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

ahammel said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Kreutzer sonata (piece of music) does not appear in _The Kreutzer Sonata_ (novel). The latter just take some cues from the mood of the former.


Er... been a long time since I read it, but doesn't Podnyshev kill his wife because he got jealous when she played the Kreutzer with another pianist?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You know, I've actually read it and cannot remember.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I forgot a couple:

William T. Vollmann's _Europe Central_ has a long section whose main character is Dmitri Shostakovich, or a fictionalized version thereof. (The novel has seven(?) or eight(?) parts, each with an historical figure as the central character.)

William Gass, _The Cartesian Sonata_, a short novella whose connection to music I never did figure out. The link is probably formal. If anyone knows or figures it out, be sure to tell me.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Elie Wiesel's _Night_ talks about how there was a Jewish violinist who played the Beethoven Violin Concerto, which was prohibited, just before his death.

E.M. Forster wrote _Howards End_, which I did not read, but it spends a lot of time talking about why Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is so great.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

musicrom said:


> Elie Wiesel's _Night_ talks about how there was a Jewish violinist who played the Beethoven Violin Concerto, which was prohibited, just before his death.
> 
> E.M. Forster wrote _Howards End_, which I did not read, but it spends a lot of time talking about why Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is so great.


That reminds me. _A Room with a View_ has a bit of Beethoven in it as well.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

musicrom said:


> E.M. Forster wrote _Howards End_, which I did not read, but it spends a lot of time talking about why Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is so great.


The part you are citing is actually a clever send up of overly literal interpretations of Beethoven.


----------

